

CodeCube: Docker-powered Runnable Gists - hcm
http://hmarr.com/2013/oct/16/codecube-runnable-gists/

======
h43z
I'm currently building a platform for students to learn programming where you
can join a "classroom" and watch the other students (or teachers) editors. My
first idea was also to post the code to the server and then compile,run it and
send the output back. The problem with this method is that there can't be any
interactivity in your code, like it is with CodeCube. I think of such things
like in C scanf(). So for now every user that joins gets a ubuntu linux box
which is provided by docker. So I'm using term.js and pty.js which spawns this
minimalistic box and connects /bin/bash via websocket to the client. The code
the client writes in his editor can now have scanfs and other interactive
functions and is compiled and executed in his own little shell.

~~~
hcm
This is actually something I'd quite like to do with CodeCube - it wouldn't be
hard at all. Replace SSE with websockets, attach to the container's stdin as
well as stdout, add something like term.js, and it'd work a treat.

------
gyre007
This is such an excellent use of Docker (and golang) ! I really wish this was
integrated into Github so that you could run Github gists in your browser.

------
sesm
How is it better than ideone.com?

~~~
hcm
For one, it's much faster. CodeCube also streams the output to the browser.
Also, CodeCube is open source
([https://github.com/hmarr/codecube](https://github.com/hmarr/codecube)).

